# Bank Transfer Charges



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi folks.

Just want to know is anyone has any advice about transferring money from Ireland to my Philippine account.

I recently transferred 1000PHP to an account I opened with BPI but the net abount that got into my account was 300 PHP.

I uses the small amount to to test the online system.

Apparently money being routed from my bank in Ireland goes via HSBC and it was them who took 700PHP in charges.

There must be a cheaper way.

I'm hoping to move to Phils and was hoping to have my pension paid directly to my BPI account there.

Appreciate any advice.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Use PNB in london, charges are under £10 if you don't use their bank branches and takes 2 - 3 working days. Rates are competitive as well


----------

